# '63 Karmann Ghia Electrical Problems



## garzaluis2010 (Apr 11, 2010)

My wife's '63 Ghia has some electrical problems. I recently bought and installed a new headlight switch, everything EXCEPT the right headlight turned on (I attached the wires, but did not have the switch attached to the dash). When I installed it to the dash, the entire right side went off, the tail lights also went off. I checked the turn signals, they were working prior to installing the new switch but don't anymore. Aside from that, there seems to be a wire coming from the turn signal relay/switch that's currently disconnected... when I jiggle it around, it causes the car to turn off. Any help would be appreciated. I'm attaching a wiring diagram for the car, hopefully this will be of help (haven't done any kind of car work in ages, even though I graduated as an Auto Tech back in the late 90's - its been practically that long since I've had a reason to work on any car beyond the basic tune up). Here's a link to the wiring diagram: http://www.type-14.com/electrical/61-65.htm


----------



## garzaluis2010 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Electrical Problems -partially solved*

I was working on the Ghia's wiring and noticed some arcing coming from the fuse box... ordered a new one ASAP. All the lights turned on now after the arcing, but one of the stop lights is still not turning on, and neither are the license plate lights (tester show power, has new bulbs - needs ground?). Anyway, the wiring is coming along.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Many of the rear lights share a common ground (talking about the newer Vw's). Might be as simple as that. 
(Former 70 Ghia owner)


----------

